# Need To Know All About The Eriocaulon Species



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

I've been in the hobby almost 2 years and went through a wide range of plants.
Thanks to a good friend, Joe (AKA DippyEggs); he shared with me nearly all of the plants that I had grown. Up to date I have absolutely no problems with any plants except for the Eriocaulon setaceum.
I meet all criteria listed for this plant but they just refuse to thrive in my aquarium.
My biggest challenge at the present time is to make this plant happy so that I can continue to expand my collection for more challenging plants.
If possible I would like to ask all care takers of the Eriocaulon species to share your knowledge.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Is that the spec of your tank I see? 80g with 4.13wpg? I was going to say you might have light issue according what you told me earlier... now I am very sure that it is your temp. probelm, I'll say lower it down and do a small water change(promote new growth) and you would see something happen withen a week...


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I use to have a special tank for my Eriocaulon Mato Glosso, cause they do crazy split(all at once) in it for some reason... and the water is cold(summer I pure Ice for emergency to cool down) that I only keep the shrimp in it. Now I travel alot no time for so many tanks in the house so now I only have a big tank for all. It have 2 48watt t-8 light fixture in it. 125g. temp. 25-27c in the summer, but now is more like 22-23c. scilica sand so I do put alot of root tap for my Eriocaulon. I got to ask my friend Tim see he welling to sure a pic or 2, he use the setup like yours with Aquasoil but the Eriocaulon M.G. grow in the size like a soft ball.


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

I just did a 40% water change with 100% RO/DI water and heater is set at 75F but I don't think I can achieve an ambient water temperature any lower than 78F. My fish room is a bit warm due to many other tank. I would love see my Eriocaulon setaceum bloom to full growth. I assume those plants with no tops except for the brown knot is probably won't come back. 
I never thought temperature is such a big deal with some plants.

Thanks


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm, does this temperature info apply to Eriocaulon cinereum as well? 

I tried to grow some emersed, but the fog misters I have in the setup warmed the soil up to the 80's. Do you think this might have caused them to melt?


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

Zapins said:


> Hmm, does this temperature info apply to Eriocaulon cinereum as well?
> 
> I tried to grow some emersed, but the fog misters I have in the setup warmed the soil up to the 80's. Do you think this might have caused them to melt?


I have no experience with the emerged form.
But I do have some submerged in this warm tank and they are doing fine.


----------



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

I am currently have some Mato Grasso and Cinereum in a tank that is anyhere from 79º~84º 'mostly 83º~84º throughout photo period, and both grow very well. My Erio sp Goais & Setaceum is very different however I have to keep them 79º and below for success.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm... I am confused then why my EC died. 

If I remember correctly they were lightly wrapped in damp paper towels + ziplock bags when I got them. There were 2-3 dead brown leaves on 2 of the 4 plants. 

I planted them immediately in my emersed setup using rich garden soil and a 20w fluorescent light ~7 inches away. I added ultrasonic misters to the tub to provide adequate moisture. 

After a few days 3/4 had died, and the last one died off after a few weeks. The leaves went brown and faded away from the base to the tip.

They did not dry out in the tank, any ideas why they died?


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

Zapins said:


> Hmm... I am confused then why my EC died.
> 
> If I remember correctly they were lightly wrapped in damp paper towels + ziplock bags when I got them. There were 2-3 dead brown leaves on 2 of the 4 plants.
> 
> ...


Could it be the soil or the lighting?
I know that Erio. cinerium are found in rice paddies emerged on mud way over 80F.
I'm as confused as you.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Humidity is the key, alot of people think most of the Asian countries were too hot in Temp, it is not so trun most of the time. Humidity make it hotter than normall, but you look at the Temp,... I'll say here in Maryland and most of the east coast are much hotter in temp turning summer. The country side with the rice paddies is much cooler than the City. City have that house warming effect due to the polution thatI know alot of people in Taiwan use Chiller to keep them alive.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

mrkookm said:


> I am currently have some Mato Grasso and Cinereum in a tank that is anyhere from 79º~84º 'mostly 83º~84º throughout photo period, and both grow very well. My Erio sp Goais & Setaceum is very different however I have to keep them 79º and below for success.


This is what I am talking about lower temp keep me alot of trouble.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Round Head said:


> I just did a 40% water change with 100% RO/DI water and heater is set at 75F but I don't think I can achieve an ambient water temperature any lower than 78F. My fish room is a bit warm due to many other tank. I would love see my Eriocaulon setaceum bloom to full growth. I assume those plants with no tops except for the brown knot is probably won't come back.
> I never thought temperature is such a big deal with some plants.
> 
> Thanks


I also have fans on my tank, have you try tap water? I have RO too but always too lasy to use it.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Zapins said:


> Hmm, does this temperature info apply to Eriocaulon cinereum as well?
> 
> I tried to grow some emersed, but the fog misters I have in the setup warmed the soil up to the 80's. Do you think this might have caused them to melt?


I don't think Eriocaulon cinereum are that bad with temperature, but fog misters? too high tech, I use the moss they use in the Orchid... Even you don't have the moss just make sure you have a fish tank with closed top to keep the humidity high and take down all the high temp stuff to limit down your problems... If that works than your fog misters got to go. But I saw people with fog mister and when I put my hand in those fog they feel cool..... I don't know man, I've never use one.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Zapins said:


> Hmm... I am confused then why my EC died.
> 
> If I remember correctly they were lightly wrapped in damp paper towels + ziplock bags when I got them. There were 2-3 dead brown leaves on 2 of the 4 plants.
> 
> ...


I'll share my info. I've never put them emersed right away. I slowly introduce them to open air, but the North American climate just to dry for most of the plants. I treat them like ferns in my living room. The leafs are different from underwater to emersed form so I think they need sometime to change.

By tony_chuHere is a pic of my mother plant of EMG right before I cut them up, after I did cut them up I got at lease 38 of them.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

By tony_chu
one more close up of the flower. One time the flower part start growing plants out, so I figuer it have seeds in it. I did use the flower to touched other flowers. This is just Eriocaulon Mato Glosso(EMG) don't know any other are like this or not.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

By tony_chu
These pics are before I took them down. They are just my supplies tank not the design Aquascape tank. This is the cold temp. tank I was talking about. Now it is in my basement, and............. I am sure alot of people would not believe me but it did not even have CO2 for the past 6 months cause I clean it all out and did not expect any thing start growing at all. Now I got back from Seattle 2 weeks now, I still find new babies of all kind still growing, spacially EMG. The light is on timer. Another thing is about lighting, I always think the kelvin is more important than wattage. I mean I do not know why people think more wattage brighter it is, are more important and forgot about Kelvin. WPG does not always work!!!


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

What kind of lighting you guys are using? I use to have T12 now T8 even the wattage is lower than T12 but they are much brighter and I get better result in the long run. I use a mix of 5000k, 6500k or more. 6500K is easier to get. If this still does not help, hahaha you know some people just have some "special touch" like my GF, everything she touched in my house it die.


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

Tony,
I think you broke all the rules in the hobby; growing light loving plant in low light, low fertilizer, and no CO2.
If I only know you before you left to Seattle, I would of nicely asked you to bring me some plants with you.
I live only 40minutes south of Seattle, Tacoma.
I have a pair of 5500K in the front and 2 pairs of 6700k on the middle and back.
I have dual tank racks just like yours. My planted tank is on the top of my cichlid tank so it does get a little warmer due to the bottom tank's heat. I have no facts to back up but I think the depth of the tank is a major factor to be considered. Anyways, we'll see how things go with a lower temp.
Great pics by the way. I things go well on my side, I'm going to have to twist your arm to fulfill my collection.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Round Head said:


> Tony,
> I think you broke all the rules in the hobby; growing light loving plant in low light, low fertilizer, and no CO2.
> If I only know you before you left to Seattle, I would of nicely asked you to bring me some plants with you.
> I live only 40minutes south of Seattle, Tacoma.
> ...


Haha, But you know, no matter what, I have regular water change always, when I was gone I have to thanks my cousin and mom who really change that water for me every other week. Funny thing you said about the cichlid tank... the lower one of my is the discus breeding tank.

If you come to see the tank I have in Newcastle, you would find me doing water change 50% every week(small tank) but no CO2 and they are doing ok just not fast enough. I saw your other threads and you have some plants I would like to have so we can do some trade. Tacoma,... my place is right off 90 and 405. I'll come back and let me know what you want.


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

armedbiggiet said:


> Haha, But you know, no matter what, I have regular water change always, when I was gone I have to thanks my cousin and mom who really change that water for me every other week. Funny thing you said about the cichlid tank... the lower one of my is the discus breeding tank.
> 
> If you come to see the tank I have in Newcastle, you would find me doing water change 50% every week(small tank) but no CO2 and they are doing ok just not fast enough. I saw your other threads and you have some plants I would like to have so we can do some trade. Tacoma,... my place is right off 90 and 405. I'll come back and let me know what you want.


Sounds great.


----------

